# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Splenda, why not to use it?

## QuickZ06

I have been trying to find some more research on Splenda, I already read the one Duke University did. But want to see if any of you freedom lovers can point me in the right direction. Feel free to post up facts, links, ect. ect. Reason being, my family uses this a lot and I am not so sure it is good at all for them, beings its a sucralose-based artificial sweetener.

----------


## trey4sports

because you'll crave sugar.

----------


## QuickZ06

> because you'll crave sugar.


Thanks, I even read it actually is linked to increased weight gain. Which is funny b.c, the reason some of my family members take it, is to lose wight by stay away from real sugar.

----------


## donnay

*Dr. Hull's Book About The Potential Dangers Of Splenda®*
http://www.splendaexposed.com/
*
New Study of Splenda Reveals Shocking Information About Potential Harmful Effects*
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...l-effects.aspx

*Splenda - Here We Go Again*
http://www.janethull.com/newsletter/...e-go-again.php

*Sucralose / Splenda Toxicity*
http://www.holisticmed.com/splenda/splenda-adverse.txt

*Dangers of Splenda Revealed*
http://ezinearticles.com/?Dangers-of...aled&id=256269

----------


## Revolution9

I watched my business partners mother die a painfully slow death and would not stop it. In China they use it as an insecticide on their fields. It is chlorinated. WTF would you want chlorinated sugar in your diet. Get a goddamn jar of local honey. It cures everything. It is another of their nerve signal clipping and neuron killing poisons. Ain't too much different than rat poison except for how quickly it works. If you want to discern how poisonous it is note how they hide it as an ingredient. "Sugar Free..but no splenda logo or "contains chlorinated sugars" go in view. Same category as aspartame. A junk additive to increase big pharma stock prices and keep the AMA hauling in fees.

Rev9.

----------


## Revolution9

> Thanks, I even read it actually is linked to increased weight gain. Which is funny b.c, the reason some of my family members take it, is to lose wight by stay away from real sugar.


They can lose weight by eating mostly meats and fish with a good portion of saturated fats. Most weight is bloat and inflammation from grains in modern society.

Rev9

----------


## donnay

Real Maple syrup is another substitute.  

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Diabetes-Risk

----------


## QuickZ06

Thanks guys, this is exactly what I was looking for.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Real Maple syrup is another substitute.  
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Diabetes-Risk


I am very blessed to have gotten home made maple syrup from a farmer who also sells incredible eggs at the farmers market near us.

----------


## trey4sports

> Thanks, I even read it actually is linked to increased weight gain. Which is funny b.c, the reason some of my family members take it, is to lose wight by stay away from real sugar.


IIRC the correlation between gaining weight and artificial sweetner is that while 0-calorie sugar substitute may not cause weight gain by itself it will, however, increase your craving for sugar.

That is just some anecdotal info i've seen, and it's not something i've really looked into all that much so take it with a grain of salt.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Thanks, I even read it actually is linked to increased weight gain. Which is funny b.c, the reason some of my family members take it, is to lose wight by stay away from real sugar.


Hopefully you'll be able to convince your family members that weight issues will be the least of their concerns if they continue on Splenda.  

Rev9 is right about fats, etc.

Weston Price and Bee Wilder are good for nutrition advice.  

Best to you.

----------


## QuickZ06

> Hopefully you'll be able to convince your family members that weight issues will be the least of their concerns if they continue on Splenda.  
> 
> Rev9 is right about fats, etc.
> 
> Weston Price and Bee Wilder are good for nutrition advice.  
> 
> Best to you.


They aren't fat honesty just wanting to lose a few pounds and like most people, try to cut corners and not put out the hard work (working out) b.c of not eating correctly.

The whole China uses it as a pesticides and how it was invented by scientists trying to find a better pesticide should wake them up.

----------


## lurpol

If they are using Splenda, it is as someone mentioned likely they wish to avoid carbs. I don't know anything about the dangers of Splenda but if they are looking for a natural alternative they might want to check out Stevia. It was recently legalized in Europe having been banned only at the intervention of the Sugar industry. You will find it in Health stores and comes granulated.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevia

----------


## donnay

> I am very blessed to have gotten home made maple syrup from a farmer who also sells incredible eggs at the farmers market near us.


Louise it is a blessing.  I have over 200 sugar maples on my property.  I am surrounded by farmers and ranchers so I rarely go to a grocery store.

----------


## donnay

> They aren't fat honesty just wanting to lose a few pounds and like most people, try to cut corners and not put out the hard work (working out) b.c of not eating correctly.
> 
> The whole China uses it as a pesticides and how it was invented by scientists trying to find a better pesticide should wake them up.


Your family members are better off to just use organic pure cane sugar then to use the sugar substitutes made in a laboratory.  If you do some research on aspartame you will find it is genetically modified E.coli feces.

----------


## MelissaWV

Others have mentioned delicious things, but I'd like to add agave nectar.  It's certainly great in some things.

Honestly, sugar is better than all of these "almost sugars" they come out with.  The nation has stopped eating when it is hungry, and these foods amplify that; you eat just because, and you never become properly satisfied, and your body is left craving nutrients (so it signals you to keep on eating).

----------


## QuickZ06

> Your family members are better off to just use organic pure cane sugar then to use the sugar substitutes made in a laboratory.  If you do some research on aspartame you will find it is genetically modified E.coli feces.


Yeah, I am reading a good amount on Stevia. And I even read that aspartame contains embalming fluid, yikes!

----------


## specsaregood

> If they are using Splenda, it is as someone mentioned likely they wish to avoid carbs. I don't know anything about the dangers of Splenda but if they are looking for a natural alternative they might want to check out Stevia. It was recently legalized in Europe having been banned only at the intervention of the Sugar industry. You will find it in Health stores and comes granulated.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevia


of course stevia tastes like ass, so there is that.

----------


## donnay

Agave is bad news too.  It is process just like HFCS is.

http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/chri...food_fraud.htm
http://journal.livingfood.us/2009/05...-agave-nectar/
http://www.baumancollege.org/forum/i...p?topic=8809.0
http://naturalhealthsherpa.com/high-...vs-sugar/52786
http://veganchefperiod.blogspot.com/...ave-syrup.html
http://kellythekitchenkop.com/2009/0...ve-nectar.html

However, let me post the benefits of Xylitol:

For more than two decades, finding a healthy alternative to sugar has not been an easy task. As soon as a new sweetener has been developed or discovered, numerous health problems and side effects have been also found in close relation to such alternatives.

However, if you love chocolate candy but sugar is in your main no-no's list, Xilitol is the preferred alternative to sugar that most physicians and other health care providers recommend, not to mention the benefits of Xylitol gum, which contribute to your oral health.

In fact, Xylitol has numerous health benefits that you should know because not all the sweeteners are harmful or cause potential side effects.

Talking about chocolate candy, it is more likely that a non-measured passion for sweet leads you to tooth decay, but if you substitute candy for Xylitol gum, or at least chew it after eating candy, your chances to prevent tooth decay are increased.

Bacteria is responsible for cavities on your teeth, but Xylitol has been found effective for fighting bacteria, including that causing oral, nasal, or ear infections, and this sweetener is also available in other products, not just Xylitol gum.

Research conducted in more than 40 countries around the world has shown that Xylitol contributes to weight loss, increased bone density, hormonal imbalance restoring, and blood sugar stabilization for diabetic patients, lowering their insulin levels.

There are also chocolate candy products sweetened with Xylitol, and the intake of these products lower the risk of Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS) in women, as well as fibroids, ovarian cysts, endometriosis, depression, hot flashes, PMS, and weight gain at different stages of their reproductive life.

Chewing Xylitol gum on a regular basis, not only prevents tooth decay as it was told, but also reduces the growth of dental plaque and mutans streptococci, which are associated with dental caries.

The Harvard School of Dental Medicine considers Xylitol as the safer sweetener after more than 1,500 scientific studies in individuals, which stopped their sugar cravings after substituting sugar with this sweetener. Participants also reduced their insulin levels, and alkalinized their bodies.

If you want to keep enjoy tasty Chocolate Candy, try Xylitol substitutes and chew Xylitol gum at least once a day, preferably before going to sleep to reduce the incidence of bacteria and other micro-organisms that may cause oral and throat infections while you sleep.

Because your mouth is home to over 400 strains of bacteria, the American Dental Association recommends Xylitol to reduce the statistics, actually with about 75% of adults in the United States that being over the age of 35 are suffering from one or more forms of periodontal disease.

Natalie Aranda writes on health and nutrition. For more than two decades, finding a healthy alternative to sugar has not been an easy task. As soon as a new sweetener has been developed or discovered, numerous health problems and side effects have been also found in close relation to such alternatives. Talking about chocolate candy, it is more likely that a non-measured passion for sweet leads you to tooth decay, but if you substitute candy for Xylitol gum [http://www.worldhealthdepot.com], or at least chew it after eating candy, your chances to prevent tooth decay are increased.

Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/?expert=Natalie_Aranda

Also Dr. Mercola recommends Xylitol as well.

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...r-dangers.aspx

http://thehealthyadvocate.wordpress....ry/dr-mercola/

----------


## iGGz

//

----------


## donnay

> Raw, unfiltered honey FTW


Just make sure it is local.

----------


## iGGz

//

----------


## Revolution9

> I get mine shipped from the mountains of CO, thanks though.


The reason for local is prophylaxis against pollen allergies...which are local.

Rev9

----------


## iGGz

//

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Raw, unfiltered honey FTW


Cant argue with you there... good stuff

----------


## donnay

> of course stevia tastes like ass, so there is that.


I can honestly say I never tasted ass or kissed ass.  Do you care to elaborate?

----------


## specsaregood

> I can honestly say I never tasted ass or kissed ass.  Do you care to elaborate?


you ever tried stevia?

----------


## Danke

> I can honestly say I never tasted ass or kissed ass.  Do you care to elaborate?


I think we should take Specs' word on this one.  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...32#post4466432

----------


## Working Poor

> I am very blessed to have gotten home made maple syrup from a farmer who also sells incredible eggs at the farmers market near us.


jealous j/k

I want to add that we do not need to replace sugar just eat right. If you went a month or two without eating anything with added sweetener of any kind and then eat a small amount of sugar or other artificial sweetener you would then be able to taste all the chemicals used to process it instead of the sweet taste then you would know with certainty why it should be avoided.

----------


## donnay

> you ever tried stevia?


Yep but it still doesn't answer my question.  Nevertheless, Danke's right, I will just take your word on it.

----------


## Elwar

Along the lines of Stevia...Xylitol is a sugar substitute that is also good for the teeth.

It has a slight mint flavor to it so it is often used in mints or gum. Supposedly good for sugar substitute for diabetics.

----------


## WhistlinDave

Whatever you do, don't go to aspartame.  If you haven't seen it yet, there's a movie called "Sweet Misery" that's all about the long term dangers of aspartame and how it never should have been approved for human consumption but was pushed through the FDA anyway.  (Money is the key reason.)

I used to use 4 packets per day in my 2 cups of coffee for years and years, and after seeing that movie now I use only sugar.  No diet sodas either, avoid it at all costs.  I think this movie can be found online to watch for free.

I wouldn't be surprised if Splenda turns out to be just as bad.  Any time we subject natural things to chemical processes, there's a good chance our bodies are not equipped to deal with the result.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I am very blessed to have gotten home made maple syrup from a farmer who also sells incredible eggs at the farmers market near us.


Maple syrup is little different from table sugar. Both are basically sucrose (maple syrup is over 90% sucrose- table sugar is 100%) though maple syrup has very small quantities of other things including anti-oxidants. Probles is that you would need to comume a lot of that sugar to get the anti-oxidant benefit. Kinda like using sea salt to get more minerals- you need to consume a lot of the salt to get enough of the minerals to make any difference. (and the "Maple Surup has Compounds which fight cancer and diabetes" study was paid for by the Federation of Quebec Maple Syrup Producers and Agriculture and Agri-Food Canada). Press releases conveniently leave off how much (or how little) of these beneficial compounds are actually in the syrup.

http://www.diabeteshealth.com/read/2...weet-surprise/



> You might want to pause for a moment before rushing out and buying jug after jug of Canada's finest maple syrup, though. It still contains plenty of sugar, and Seeram discourages gorging on the stuff for possible health benefits. Similar compounds have been found in blueberries and green tea, among other foods.


May be slightly better than sugar but don't count on consuming it to improve your health. Blueberries would be a much better choice for your pancakes.

----------


## MelissaWV

Somehow I am not shocked that donnay took issue with agave nectar lol

It is useful in some situations, though, and like ANYTHING there are variations in how various companies process it.  Some are so high in fructose there is no point.  There are also different grades, and you use less of it, but anything to be contrarian.

----------


## tod evans

> agave nectar 
> .


Wink.....

----------


## donnay

> Somehow I am not shocked that donnay took issue with agave nectar lol
> 
> It is useful in some situations, though, and like ANYTHING there are variations in how various companies process it.  Some are so high in fructose there is no point.  There are also different grades, and you use less of it, but anything to be contrarian.



If you think agave nectar is the next best thing since slice bread, by all means knock yourself out!




> What is the "Real" Truth about Agave?
> 
> If you knew the truth about what's really in it, you'd be dumping it down the drain -- and that would certainly be bad for sales.
> 
> Most agave "nectar" or agave "syrup" is nothing more than a laboratory-generated super-condensed fructose syrup, devoid of virtually all nutrient value, and offering you metabolic misfortune in its place.
> 
> Unfortunately, masterful marketing has resulted in the astronomical popularity of agave syrup among people who believe they are doing their health a favor by avoiding refined sugars like high fructose corn syrup, and dangerous artificial sweeteners.
> 
> And if you're diabetic, you've been especially targeted and told this is simply the best thing for you since locally grown organic lettuce, that it's "diabetic friendly," has a "low glycemic index" and doesn't spike your blood sugar.
> ...

----------


## MelissaWV

I think the English language is pretty awesome, too.  It appears we are destined to have our differences.  




> *Most agave syrup has a higher fructose content than any commercial sweetener -- ranging from 55 to 97 percent*, depending on the brand, which is FAR HIGHER than high fructose corn syrup (HFCS), which averages 55 percent.


Not all agave syrup/nectar is in this range.  If people cannot be bothered to read labels, I'm not sure what's to be done with them.  It's not like you are supposed to be drinking this out of the bottle, either, or using it in the same amounts as sugar.  You know what has a lot of fructose?  Honey.  You were talking about how awesome it was earlier.  HFCS = 42 to 55 grams of fructose per 100 grams.  Honey = roughly 41 grams of fructose per 100 grams.

What's that?  Different kinds of honey from a variety of sources have lower fructose ratios than that?  You don't say.

* * * 

Just saw Elwar's post about "sugar substitutes" for diabetics.  Being diabetic does not mean you can't have sugars or carbs.  It means you have to be more balanced about it, and try to avoid peaks and valleys in blood glucose levels.  There is this odd misconception that diabetics can't have sweets, or have to use things other than sugar, or can't have candy, or fruit, or juice.  That's just setting oneself up for failure and dangerous glucose lows throughout the day.

Oh and back on the earlier subject.  Orange juice is terrible for you as far as sugar goes.  Most commercial brands are loaded with all kinds of things you would never add to it at home.  The solution is to squeeze your own.  The same could be said for a great many other things, but I'm sure some really long post with a lot of quotes and possibly a YouTube is coming to tell me I'm all wrong now lol

----------


## Zippyjuan

Nothing is pure. Even Stevia (which is touted as the latest "natural" thing).  Most stevia you see in the market is highly processed and has "natural flavors" added (and some also add other sweeteners which may include sugar or artificial sweetners- it does have a bitter component to it so this is to offset that). They also don't say how it is processed from the plants (some suggest harsh chemicals may be used to speed up the process).  The point should be simply don't overdo it on any of it and you will be fine. 

http://renegadehealth.com/blog/2011/...-stevia-powder



> Anita asks…
> 
> 
> “i have heard a couple of people say not to use white stevia, but i have never heard why not to use it. can you please explain why?”
> 
> Anita, when you think white stevia, think white sugar.
> 
> White stevia is not the same chemically, nor does it have any calories, but it is a chemically processed powder that has been removed from the stevia leaf – just like white sugar is just the very sweet sucrose removed from sugar cane or sugar beets.
> 
> ...


If you look hard enough, you can find negative reports about everything you eat or drink or breathe or do. You have to ask yourself if it is something reasonably worth worrying about. Oxygen is important for us to breathe but it can also cause cancer or kill cells via oxidation. We need water but too much of that too can kill us as easily as not enough.

----------


## jj-

Cause it's new. Give it a few more decades of research to make sure it isn't harmful. Stevia and cane sugar have been used for hundreds of years. Let the other people be the guinea pigs.

----------


## specsaregood

> Cause it's new. Give it a few more decades of research to make sure it isn't harmful. Stevia and cane sugar have been used for hundreds of years. Let the other people be the guinea pigs.


I'm glad we are seeing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xylitol  in more and more products.  I've never used it as a direct sugar substitute, but its great in gum and toothpaste.

----------


## jj-

> I'm glad we are seeing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xylitol  in more and more products.  I've never used it as a direct sugar substitute, but its great in gum and toothpaste.


You ain't got no sweet tooth. How come you care about substitutes?

----------


## specsaregood

> You ain't got no sweet tooth. How come you care about substitutes?


I care about dental health.    And unlike everything else listed in this thread, xylitol has been proven to promote good dental health and some claim it can help remineralize teeth.  If you are gonna eat something sweet, seems like a nice bonus to have something that cleans your teeth too.  oh, and also eliminates bad breath.

----------


## jj-

> I care about dental health.    And unlike everything else listed in this thread, xylitol has been proven to promote good dental health and some claim it can help remineralize teeth.  If you are gonna eat something sweet, seems like a nice bonus to have something that cleans your teeth too.  oh, and also eliminates bad breath.


I see. Good point.

----------


## QuickZ06

So right now I am in a bit of a debate on another site about Splenda. Now I have tried to give some reason to these people but they just don't want to here it, as they believe the FDA (government), over unbiased private sources. They keep telling me, but bread is altered at the molecular level just like Splenda. But one would think a laboratory alteration is a lot different than yeast causing bread dough to rise which is nothing more than a single-celled fungus. So am I right to believe this?

----------


## specsaregood

> So right now I am in a bit of a debate on another site about Splenda. Now I have tried to give some reason to these people but they just don't want to here it, as they believe the FDA (government), over unbiased private sources. They keep telling me, but bread is altered at the molecular level just like Splenda.


You can't argue with stupid.  glad I could be of assistance.

----------


## QuickZ06

> You can't argue with stupid.  glad I could be of assistance.


HAHA, I am trying. Weird I am seeing all these stories pop up. Been out seance 1998, so seems about right to be seeing the long term side effects to start popping up.

And I appreciate the assistance.

----------


## donnay

> I think the English language is pretty awesome, too.  It appears we are destined to have our differences.  
> 
> 
> 
> Not all agave syrup/nectar is in this range.  If people cannot be bothered to read labels, I'm not sure what's to be done with them.  It's not like you are supposed to be drinking this out of the bottle, either, or using it in the same amounts as sugar.  You know what has a lot of fructose?  Honey.  You were talking about how awesome it was earlier.  HFCS = 42 to 55 grams of fructose per 100 grams.  Honey = roughly 41 grams of fructose per 100 grams.
> 
> What's that?  Different kinds of honey from a variety of sources have lower fructose ratios than that?  You don't say.
> 
> * * * 
> ...


Again, the warning about Agave Nectar/syrup:

High Levels of Fructose

*Agave nectar naturally contains even more synthetic fructose than dangerous high fructose corn syrup, and the body is unable to use this fructose isomer for energy. Instead, it is transformed into triglycerides--fat. The body accumulates this as body fat rather than absorbs it.*

Health Dangers of Fructose

    According to food industry executive Russ Bianchi, the high levels of synthesized fructose put people at risk for obesity, heart disease, artery inflammation, high blood pressure and increased insulin resistance. Sally Fallon Morell and Rami Nagel, authors of "Agave Nectar: Worse Than We Thought," write that obese people who drank fructose sweetened drinks with a meal had blood triglyceride levels 200 times higher than equally obese people who drank glucose-sweetened drinks. In other words, fructose is very bad for you, and agave nectar is packed with it.


Read more: What Are the Dangers of Agave Nectar? | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/list_5914103_dan...#ixzz1wt33ANIS




It's the carbs that most diabetics need to be concerned about.  Honey is much better for a diabetic (Type-II) to use then any other sweetener so long as the honey is pure and unadulterated by glucose, starch, cane sugar, and even malt (malt being the worst for diabetics in general).  Honey has a significant amount of sugar, but it consists largely of two units of sugar-- glucose and fructose, which are absorbed at different ratios into the body.  Therefore not spiking their blood sugar levels.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Maple syrup is little different from table sugar. Both are basically sucrose (maple syrup is over 90% sucrose- table sugar is 100%) though maple syrup has very small quantities of other things including anti-oxidants. Probles is that you would need to comume a lot of that sugar to get the anti-oxidant benefit. Kinda like using sea salt to get more minerals- you need to consume a lot of the salt to get enough of the minerals to make any difference. (and the "Maple Surup has Compounds which fight cancer and diabetes" study was paid for by the Federation of Quebec Maple Syrup Producers and Agriculture and Agri-Food Canada). Press releases conveniently leave off how much (or how little) of these beneficial compounds are actually in the syrup.
> 
> http://www.diabeteshealth.com/read/2...weet-surprise/
> 
> 
> May be slightly better than sugar but don't count on consuming it to improve your health. Blueberries would be a much better choice for your pancakes.


That ~10% can make a really big difference.  In molecular biology, things that are "basically the same" can turn out to be quite different.  Modern scientists barely scratch the surface because most of them are bought and paid for by the drug companies and FDA.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

Overall, a shift away from ALL sweeteners is best for the body.  Just took a class from my favorate Weston Price practitioner and she says, "Eat an apple a day, and eat it with a protein.  Make sweet potatoes, eat only sugars that are local, ie honey, maple syrup from a local farmer and even those.....LESS IS BEST.  Stevia and agave syrups are highly processed, have little nutrient value and are expensive."

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> Just make sure it is local.


...and make sure the hives are not within a 10 mile radius of any GMO crops.  Also make sure the bee keeper is not using antibiotic and pesticide strips in his/her hives, cause most of them are.

----------


## donnay

> ...and make sure the hives are not within a 10 mile radius of any GMO crops.  Also make sure the bee keeper is not using antibiotic and pesticide strips in his/her hives, cause most of them are.


Great points! +rep

There is only one honey that I use, when I am sick or have a nasty wound, and that is Manuka honey.  Otherwise I buy local raw organic honey.

----------


## Working Poor

> Wink.....


I like the organic oak aged tequilas that my Mexican friends know about that cannot be bought in America.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Louise it is a blessing.  I have over 200 sugar maples on my property.  I am surrounded by farmers and ranchers so I rarely go to a grocery store.


donnay, I wish we were neighbors!  We need a thread about this - where to find real food.  What to ask farmers - beware of farmers markets that sell "old" produce discarded from grocery chains, etc.

----------


## donnay

> donnay, I wish we were neighbors!  We need a thread about this - where to find real food.  What to ask farmers - beware of farmers markets that sell "old" produce discarded from grocery chains, etc.



I would love to be your neighbor IRL.  Start a thread on that, I'll put in my $0.02 worth!

----------


## presence

nevermind

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That ~10% can make a really big difference.  In molecular biology, things that are "basically the same" can turn out to be quite different.  Modern scientists barely scratch the surface because most of them are bought and paid for by the drug companies and FDA.


Not 90% _like_ sucrose but 90% of the molecules ARE sucrose which is table sugar. I do underatand that a chemical which is 90% different from another chemical can react completely differently but this would be the same as using say nine tablespoons of sugar in a food instead of ten tablespoons. You are still getting the sugar and in your body it will react to it exactly the same.

----------

